# One house owner want upgrade service from 100A to 300A



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The Trade Term is "320A."

Call an electrician experienced in this art.

You'll be glad you did.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Rongshu said:


> I never did that before. Is there 300 A meter base? 300A residential panel? What's the wire size? Any opinions are welcome


Just goggle or search 320 amp meter base .,

It been discussed from time to time.

Basically 320 Amp meter base is basically a 400 amp resdnetail service typically be a slap on meter. 

and look up in your Hydro listing what they approve the meter base.

The wire size will varies some depending on if it do have riser or lateral. 

the most common 320 A meter base typically use with twin 200 amp panel in the house or one 200 amp panel in house and second 200 amp panel found in detached garage.

there is few way to work around on this one. and yes some 320A meter base do have main breakers in there too so be aware of that too.


----------

